# 10/15 sets?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone seeing any 10/15 sets in the stores yet? 

My ground is ready and waiting...armed with chicken & guinea fertilizer.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't looked yet! But the walking onions are up & walking. I might plant my bulbing onions early this year.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Anyone seeing any 10/15 sets in the stores yet?
> 
> My ground is ready and waiting...armed with chicken & guinea fertilizer.


Dang, that's pretty dirt, looked around Friendswood and league city fri, no one had them...said expecting them anytime


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm with Donaken on the pretty dirt.I've never had anything but black gumbo.I have it all fluffed up now with horse hockey and leaves,but it's a lot of work.I'm going to order my sets from Dixondale again,but wait until Feb 1st this year.That cold spell we had last winter wiped me out.Mr. Lark,I know your in East Texas,but you must be in South East Texas to get to plant so early.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

PW, I'm between Livingston and Lufkin...and have planted 10/15's in Nov for many years now when the sets first come available . I have never lost any that I know of to the freezes....but there is always a first time.

IMO, one of the keys to get big bulbs is to plant early, as early as possible.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Dixondale will send mine on Dec 8th.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Word is that with all that rain we received last week, it was too wet to pull the sets.
Sets should be hitting next week to feed stores.
I planted Dixondale last year on Nov 15 and had a record year, those freezes last year caused no problems.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They are here!! Dixondale sets are available at my feed store...and I got mine in the ground today.

They are excellent quality this year. Outstanding. Should make some tremendous onions....with lots of 2 pounders and maybe a 3 pounder or two. Get 'em while you can!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm gonna get mine next week. You sound pretty confident about three pounders lark.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh I wish I could find Dixsondales here without ordering.I planted, I think the middle of January last year,and lost probably 90 percent to freeze.It was powder-house dry and got down to 16 degrees and couple nights in a row,so that's all she wrote for that crop.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*Bit of trivia...*

Texas 1015 Onions are actually named for their optimum planting date, October 15.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Texas 1015 Onions are actually named for their optimum planting date, October 15.

Then why can't I get them before December? I get mine from Angleton Feed and they never have them before late Nov or early Dec. Talked to them last weekend and they said come back in a week.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The 10-15 planting date is for seeds...not sets. 

In south Texas, they start the onions from seed in mid-Oct and most of us get our sets from them late November and after.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Amazing the stuff I learn here!Always wondered where the number came from.I sure wish I had the guts to plant now.After last years freeze,I'm gun shy.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Feedstore in Grapeland has several boxes of reds, whites, and 1015 yellows. I was about 10 miles from Carrizo Springs hunting last weekend and didn't get a chance run and get a box of sets.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Onion sets*

S. W. Fertilizer has them and the Texas Legends .


----------

